# Face Off Season 10



## RoxyBlue

The new season begins January 13th on SyFy:

http://www.syfy.com/faceoff


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Watching the first episode as we speak

The guy from Berlin is cracking me up.


----------



## heresjohnny

Face Off! Love the Texan-German mutant.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So who do ya'll love? Who do you roll your eyes at? The whiner guy really irked me...Johnny, he is a poor-mouther. I think the gals are going to be strong this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

A couple three folks got off to a rough start last week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not too hard to pick the top and bottom looks this week. Funny how "whimsical" seems to be so difficult for so many artists to grasp and execute.

That said, the clock man and the lollipop character really fit the challenge.

And PeeWee has a new movie!


----------



## Spooky1

This group had difficulties with the fun/whimsical characters. Too many makeup artists only seem to know horror/fantasy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Interesting challenge tonight - basing a character's physical characteristics on an invented language.


----------



## heresjohnny

Have not seen tonight's episode yet, but so far I am a little disappointed in the work so far. I hope they pick it up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm inclined to agree, HJ - nothing really spectacular so far, but sometimes it takes a few rounds before artists begin to hit their stride.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> Not too hard to pick the top and bottom looks this week. Funny how "whimsical" seems to be so difficult for so many artists to grasp and execute.
> 
> That said, the clock man and the lollipop character really fit the challenge.
> 
> And PeeWee has a new movie!


Yes! I really loved the clock character! But it wasn't just the makeup, but the model did a superb job selling the character! He was just fantastic!

Just got through seeing last nights episode on syfy.com I really loved the snake dude. Amazing use of the bladder mechanism. He was by far my favorite.

Also, that German dude needs to go. I had hoped that he would be gone this last challenge!

On a related note: Pee Wee has always creeped me out. Seeing him as just another person was eye opening. Yes, he still creeps me out though. That may never go away!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:I agree DA, so much of "selling" the makeup depends on the model. There are a few models that are my favs, I wish it told their names. I think if I'm picking a favorite this season, it'd probably be Mel. I really like her style. I like it better when they are on their on, rather than the team thing. I hate to see someone I think is a good artist get pushed by their team member. All people aren't really strong leaders and if they get paired with someone that is, then I think their art suffers. But then again, at this level, you need to stick to your guns, or in this case, artist's brushes.


----------



## heresjohnny

Finally saw the language episode, thought the artist did a much better job than previous weeks.


----------



## heresjohnny

Top looks were awesome tonight! And lots of bottom looks. I think this group will do well with aliens next week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great examples of how less is more when doing a disguise. The top looks absolutely nailed the assignment.

Favorite moment - Neville's comment on the Wayne Newton look-alike (to me) makeup about how "someone might have hair that big" and Glenn's response "I'm sitting right here":jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The German dude is still irritating me. He's so freaking arrogant! Yeah, confidence is great! But he has that "I'm so much better than you" attitude and it's grinding my gears! I wanted to reach through the computer screen and punch his face!!!

As for the disguises. The Indian woman made me groan with the shoddy paintjob. And the edges this week sucked! you could totally see where the eyebrows were applied!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Young Rob has got some mad makeup skills. I'm thinking he and Mel are likely finalists this year - there, I've gone out on a limb and made an early prediction

DA, I know the German mutant guy annoys you, but he makes me laugh:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rob's black/white/grey makeup this week was exquisite. Not "over the top" enough, according to the judges, but still exquisite.

And all you prop builders who use drills can take a lesson about the dangers of an unfortunate fall from Yvonne's makeup:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

RoxyBlue I agree with you about Rob, he is my pick to win the whole thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I'd vote for him I believe he's one of the youngest contestants they've had on that show. Only 20 years old - just a baby.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

I gotta be honest, I really liked the backwards butt skier one. I know that it was a bottom look, but i was laughing with her the whole time! I was seriously loving the grayscale look!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two superb top looks at the end of the gauntlet episode. Either one could have taken the win.

I really enjoyed the part of the challenge where the artists had to use three prosthetics in a manner for which they were not intended. Some very creative looks came out of that.


----------



## heresjohnny

I happened to be in Munich during Face Off this past week, and I really wanted to see it in German, but I could not find it. Once I got home and watched the DVR, I was very impressed by the make-ups this week! I thought the idea of 3 challenges and top looks in one show was brilliant, and I think finally revealed some of the talent this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Once again, two top notch top looks. The corpse queen was flawlessly executed and the dragon queen an amazing amount of work for one person.

Not including tonight's episode, here are the wins so far:

Week 1 - Melissa
Week 2 - Mel
Week 3 - Yvonne
Week 4 - Rob
Week 5 - Rob
Week 6 - Yvonne
Week 7 - Mel
Week 8 - watch the show

I'm going to update my previous prediction to include Yvonne with Rob and Mel as the three who'll make it to the finals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some interesting (and goofy - what was Mel thinking?) cyclops makeups last week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Walter is making an impressive push toward getting into the finalist ring. He had a stunning makeup last night.

The look on Rob's face when they mentioned him as one of the top three looks last night cracked us up. He was so not expecting that, but then again, he's his own greatest critic


----------



## Lord Homicide

Rob's Tauren was cool on the face but the profile was lacking. Tauren were the coolest race in WoW - right behind the undead.



Dark Angel 27 said:


> The German dude is still irritating me. He's so freaking arrogant!


Agreed. He's not even that great...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Update on winners, not including last week:

Week 1 - Melissa
Week 2 - Mel
Week 3 - Yvonne
Week 4 - Rob
Week 5 - Rob
Week 6 - Yvonne
Week 7 - Mel
Week 8 - Rob
Week 9 - Walter
Week 10 - Melissa


----------



## RoxyBlue

Last night's show was a nail biter when the judges started naming who would go to the final competition.


----------



## debbie5

it seems this Kryolan makeup (first of all WHY is it named almost exactly like the spray paint!?) is a bit of a problem..it seems the makeup isn't working that well..to my eye it seems either WAY too bright or too muddy...I dunno..it looks weird and I've seen many of the makeups go in the pooper when they suddenly get muddied up, or are too garish and clown-y.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Final show of the season coming up. Two of my predictions didn't make it to the finals, so I'm holding out hope that I was right about one of them:jol:


----------



## heresjohnny

Will their love of Rob's talent win out, or will they pick the best makeup?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay!!!!!

I think all the finalists did excellent work, but the winning makeup had that extra edge. Just beautifully done and highly believable as characters.


----------



## heresjohnny

That was a really hard one to choose, they all did very well. I ended up just watching to see who the judges selected, I never did settle on one over the others.


----------



## Draik41895

I haven't seen the finale yet, but my girlfriend told me all about it. All the contestant's families sound adorable, and I'm glad to hear the winner.

Now, notice how they haven't shown any footage or contestant's from the next season.. Could it be perhaps it hasn't been filmed yet? Could it be even that they're waiting for a certain semester to be ending before they go ahead? Who's to say....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Tease

They did say there would be a Season 11.


----------



## Spooky1

All three finalist did wonderful make ups. It was hard to choose the best of the three.


----------

